# Inkmesh -- an ebook search engine.... Info from MobileRead



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This has the potential to be great! I just used it to find a book that I wanted to post yesterday, and I couldn't remember where I had downloaded it from.... It found it immediately.

From MobileRead:

_Hi folks,

We are a couple of ebook aficionados who grew tired of clicking through multiple websites to find ebooks in the right format and at the right price. Being software engineers, we decided to try and improve things, and the result is Inkmesh - an ebook search engine. Inkmesh aggregates and analyzes data from multiple ebook and audiobook sources (including MobileRead!) and makes it available for search. In its first version, Inkmesh also allows browsing ebooks by subject and filtering results by price and content type (ebooks, audiobooks, magazines etc). All search results display compatibility with the most popular reading devices and platforms, and individual ebook pages display detailed availability, formats and pricing.

But we're just getting started. The only people who have used Inkmesh so far are the two of us and our significant others, so obviously, Inkmesh is a bit rough around the edges. We think many of you will find the current set of features useful right away, but we are still thinking through all the different directions future development can take. There are some things we definitely need to do, like adding more sources, crawling them more frequently, and providing more filtering options. But beyond that, our feature set depends entirely on our users. And we don't think we can find a better set of initial users than the folks here at MobileRead, from whom we've already learned so much.

So, we request you to give Inkmesh a try - we think you will like it. And we would really appreciate your suggestions for features that you think will be most useful to add to the product. Please let us know through this thread or through the feedback tab on the right edge of all pages on inkmesh.com. Inkmesh is going to improve every day, and your feedback is going to help us work on stuff that matters most.

Thank you!

anurag/bmd
[email protected]_


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

Very cool! I've bookmarked it for future use. This thing really works nicely.


----------



## Eric C (Aug 3, 2009)

I like the concept. FYI, my book searched by title doesn't show up, but if I use my last name it does. Maybe I'll drop them a line, help work the kinks out.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Great find, thank you for the tip, pidgeon!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

That is a really cool site, I have definitely bookmarked it for future use. I also submitted a suggestion that they allow users to narrow a search by using more than one tag, such as FICTION and then MILITARY.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG, this site is awesome.  Thank you very much.  Another site to spend time on.  Hey, it's just time; right?
deb


----------



## inkmesh (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello everyone,

We want to introduce Inkmesh (http://inkmesh.com) - an ebook search engine that we went live with a few days ago. Between the two of us who built it, we own all three models of the Kindle, and we built Inkmesh because we wanted to make it easier to find ebooks not just for the Kindle but for anyone who wants to read an ebook on any platform, including the iPhone, the PC and the Mac. Inkmesh collects ebook data from several sites - both free and paid (thirteen and counting, current list here: http://inkmesh.com/about) and makes it available for search. You can filter ebook results by price, device (Kindle/Kindle DX/iPhone/PC/Mac...) as well as content type (ebooks/audiobook/magazines...). For example, here are free Kindle books from Jane Austen: http://www.inkmesh.com/search/?dv=2&pc=0&qs=jane+austen&ct=eb

You can also browse ebooks by subjects from the home page, and through the subject list here: http://www.inkmesh.com/subjects/A/. We have over a thousand subjects to choose from - we are confident you will find a Kindle book you like.

Inkmesh is still very new. But we are improving every day, and would truly appreciate your feedback. Please tell us what you think of the site - what do you like? how can we improve? which other sites should we add? We have a feedback forum on the site (you can get to it by clicking on the feedback tab on the right edge of all pages on Inkmesh). We will also be replying to all comments/suggestions/raves/rants on this thread.

We hope you will find Inkmesh useful.

Thank you,
The Inkmesh Team


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice, I'll have to play around with your site a little bit more later tonight, but it looks promising.


----------



## Reeses_Addict (Sep 21, 2009)

I left feedback that you need to have a way to clear the search bar, or at least put a home button somewhere to take you back to browse mode.  I would also suggest smashwords.com as another site to pull data from.  I have work on there that is free, that I have to charge $0.99 for on Amazon.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I have merged this thread to the other thread on this topic.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I bookmarked this.. Very cool site. Thanks for building it! 

Suggestion: Wishlist or saved searches function. Might be better than Mysteria for tracking books we want Kindle-ized


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for doing this. I think I'm going to like it.


----------



## inkmesh (Oct 9, 2009)

pidgeon92 - thanks for merging!



Forster said:


> Nice, I'll have to play around with your site a little bit more later tonight, but it looks promising.


Forster - do let us know what you think when you get a chance.



Reeses_Addict said:


> I left feedback that you need to have a way to clear the search bar, or at least put a home button somewhere to take you back to browse mode. I would also suggest smashwords.com as another site to pull data from. I have work on there that is free, that I have to charge $0.99 for on Amazon.


Reeses_Addict - Clicking on the Inkmesh icon in the header will take you back to the homepage, but we are going to add links to Subjects and Home in the header as well. Thanks for letting us know. We are working on getting Smashwords added to the mix. Stay tuned.



akjak said:


> I bookmarked this.. Very cool site. Thanks for building it!
> Suggestion: Wishlist or saved searches function. Might be better than Mysteria for tracking books we want Kindle-ized


akjak - You're welcome. We agree that wishlists would be very useful. They are on our (rather long) list of things to do 



KimmyA said:


> Thanks for doing this. I think I'm going to like it.


KimmyA  well, we can only hope you like it enough to keep coming back.

We will continue to post news and feature updates on Twitter - you can follow us here: http://twitter.com/inkmesh


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow! I *love* this site! I have bookmarked it and plan to visit often.

Thanks for posting this. I've already downloaded a bunch of books as a result of finding things listed on Inkmesh that I hadn't found "here or there".


----------



## inkmesh (Oct 9, 2009)

Eclectic Reader said:


> Wow! I *love* this site! I have bookmarked it and plan to visit often.
> 
> Thanks for posting this. I've already downloaded a bunch of books as a result of finding things listed on Inkmesh that I hadn't found "here or there".


Eclectic Reader, thank you! We're not very big (yet), but hearing from every satisfied Inkmesh user is incredibly gratifying.

Reeses_Addict, I just had an email conversation with Mark Coker and Bill Kendrick from Smashwords regarding addition of their ebooks to Inkmesh. Expect to see Smashwords on Inkmesh soon. Once again, thank you for the tip.


----------



## inkmesh (Oct 9, 2009)

Alright, so we've added Smashwords to our index. We also now have over a million free ebooks from the Internet Archive in txt and pdf. Hope you can find something interesting to read on Inkmesh!


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Works great!!!


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm going to add a comment here to bump this for newer Kindle users who may not have found it yet.  I really love Inkmesh.


----------

